# 5Euro CD Wow Voucher in the Irish Daily Star



## Carmel (4 May 2006)

Just got a mail to say that CD wow (online cd's with free delivery) will have a E5 off voucher in tomorrows Irish Daily Star (Friday 5th May)

C


----------



## colc1 (4 May 2006)

Thanks for letting everyone know (the only question now is does anyone *buy* cds anymore?)


----------



## bond-007 (7 May 2006)

They sell DVDs too! Voucher is also valid for those too.


----------



## user123456 (7 May 2006)

http://www.cdwow.ie/thestar 

Voucher code is  XTYP65-DF764S


----------



## Crunchie (16 May 2006)

Anyone get their voucher yet?


----------



## colli (16 May 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> Just got a mail to say that CD wow (online cd's with free delivery) will have a E5 off voucher in tomorrows Irish Daily Star (Friday 5th May)
> 
> C


 
Thanks Carmel, I love CD wow. I'll be getting the star.


----------



## bond-007 (16 May 2006)

Nope, sadly nothing yet.


----------



## tallpaul (16 May 2006)

Me neither


----------



## Carmel (17 May 2006)

I got my voucher and used it, no problems.
C


----------

